# Crooked Lake Emmet County?



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey Yall,

My wife and I are going camping and fishing on Crooked Lake the weekend of July 12th, just looking for some info. about where to go and when the best time to fish it is any help will do. I'm a lucky guy she planned this whole thing for my birthday.


----------



## susanlakeboys (Mar 16, 2008)

i live in petoskey, and have fished crooked a few times. problem with that lake is all the rec boaters. but there are some good fish in the lake. the miniha river flows into the lake and there are some good fishing around there, weed beads and such. off the channel road boat launch people like to troll for walleye. also there is a channel that connects crooked to pickerel lake, and people do catch some nice smallies and rock bass off of both of the lakes. crooked has about every kind of fish in it from sturgeon, gar, trout, muskie,pike, walleye and bass. during the winter its a popular fishing spot for perch. pm me if you'd like to know more. good luck


----------

